
GNU Shepherd (Init system and service manager) - gkya
https://www.gnu.org/software/shepherd/
======
dozzie
You would make a good case if you supported at least part of systemd's syntax
for unit files (nothing popped up when I skimmed manual).

It would be a good start for being a drop-in replacement for systemd in other
distributions, instead of requiring sysadmins to rewrite all the services.

~~~
digi_owl
And this is how the lock-in happens...

------
gkya
Init system and service manager, configured via Guile Scheme. Pid 1 of the
GuixSD distro already.

